# Opinions wanted on early/mid 90's sport ATV's.



## NYH1 (Feb 15, 2009)

We're thinking about getting another ATV. We currently have four, but there are five of us. I'd like to get a early/mid 90's sport ATV. It will be used as a trail ATV and just general riding. 

The ATV's I'm considering are the Honda Fourtrax 250X and 300EX, Kawasaki Mojave 250, Suzuki Quad Sport 250 and Yamaha Warrior 350. I have experience with the 250X and Warrior. I had a 92 250X for a few years. My uncle had a late 80's Warrior. I've always liked the Warrior's size. I'm 6 foot, 250 lbs. 

I rode a Quad Sport 230 years ago. I use to ride with a guy that had a 250 Quad Sport. I never rode it though. My 250X and his QS 250 seemed to perform pretty much the same as far as power and speed. 

I don't have any experience with the 300EX or the Mojave. I did ride a 400EX once. I don't need the power the 400EX has. Is it safe to assume that the 250X and 300EX are pretty much the same machine with the 300EX having a little more power? 

How do the five ATV's I mentioned stack up against each other as far as performance, handling and overall quality go's? I'm sure each model has their own flaws. What are some things to look for with them? Hopefully I can find one that is still stock. 

The Kawasaki Lakota looks nice too. I think I want a manual clutch though.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 15, 2009)

Can't speak on the Honda's but the Warriors seem to be pretty durable machines...just sold an 87.
One you may want to consider is a Polaris Trail Boss...little more of a utility if you leave the racks on...and auto trans. I have a 91 that I just can't kill and for a 300 suprising power, I've been impressed w/ the abuse I've put it through and the 2-stroke just keeps on runnin.


----------



## RDT (Feb 15, 2009)

Honda 300ex


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 15, 2009)

RDT said:


> Honda 300ex


:agree2:

You'll NEVER beat a Honda for durability and of the quads you mentioned the 250 or 300ex have the best trail handling. between the two the 300ex will give you a little more power, electric start and reverse.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Feb 15, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> :agree2:
> 
> You'll NEVER beat a Honda for durability and of the quads you mentioned the 250 or 300ex have the best trail handling. between the two the 300ex will give you a little more power, electric start and reverse.



+1 on that, Honda rules!! But man, If you could find a TRX 250R, you might never look back. They made them from '86 to '89. For a two stroke, they are very reliable, you can putt them around all day long, and never foul a plug. Plus, you get a 6th gear. That 6th gear is like over drive. It sips gas. Plus boat loads of power on demand, but very smooth, manageable power. Very easy to ride. Best quad ever made.


----------



## NYH1 (Feb 16, 2009)

My 92 250X was kick start, but it did have reverse. 250R's are nice. My friend had one years ago. It would smoke my 250X, especially when we got to a field. However I want to stay with a four stroke. I'm going to be riding with my wife and kids (7, 11 and 15) most of the time. When I ride with my friends, I'll probably ride my Big Bear 4x4.


----------



## clutch25 (Feb 16, 2009)

If you can afford it...get a 400EX. Nice torque maker, take to simple mods very well and parts are plentiful. For you size, I can't imagine you and anything smaller than that! My neighbor is about as big as you and has 2 warriors...looks like a clown on them...way to small.
Like this...


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 16, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> My 92 250X was kick start, but it did have reverse.



My mistake, it's been YEARS since I've seen one. Guess it was the 400ex that didn't have reverse.


----------



## clutch25 (Feb 16, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> My mistake, it's been YEARS since I've seen one. Guess it was the 400ex that didn't have reverse.




The old 400's don't but the new one's do...added last year I believe.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Feb 16, 2009)

The TRX 450R is nice as well, and your choice of kick or electric.


----------



## NYH1 (Feb 17, 2009)

clutch25 said:


> The old 400's don't but the new one's do...*added last year I believe.*





nilzlofgren said:


> The TRX 450R is nice as well, and your choice of kick or electric.



Reverse is an absolute must. The reason I'm looking at early/mid 90's is the price. I wish I could afford a newer 400EX, Raptor or a V-Force, unfortunately I can't. My friends 400EX was awesome, more power then I need, but the bike was sweet, that's for sure!


----------



## Ed*L (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got an 87 Warrior, bought it new. 
Pretty much been a bulletproof machine aside from varnish buildup in the carb due to lack of use.

If you can find a clean one, that would be the best way to go.

Ed


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Feb 18, 2009)

I used to have a 1990 Warrior. And that machine will run forever, always took a beating and kept on going. I once broke a chain and it cracked the transmission housing, I TIG welded it back together and to this day my nephew is still riding that quad. 

If i wanted another budget sport quad, i would find a warrior hands down.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Feb 18, 2009)

chevytaHOE5674 said:


> I used to have a 1990 Warrior. And that machine will run forever, always took a beating and kept on going. I once broke a chain and it cracked the transmission housing, I TIG welded it back together and to this day my nephew is still riding that quad.
> 
> If i wanted another budget sport quad, i would find a warrior hands down.


i'm still rockin a 350x three wheeler from when i was 14 . I got it for christmas and new yrs. day i hit a tree stump flipped it over and almost lost my eye . lol


----------



## jar1zx (Mar 3, 2009)

i have had the yamaha 350 and did not like the balance. and the honda's i had seemed 2 last longer. but i do like the blaster i have one with 3000 worth of improvements. its fun being 2 stroke and all but you being 200 pounds you might want 2 go with a bigger 4wheeler. now the 450's r were its at or a banshee


----------



## flashpuppy (Mar 3, 2009)

How about a 250R? You can pick them up for a reasonable price. I am a big fan of the newer 450's. I have a Honda and a Yamaha. I would really recommend saving a little more and picking up one of those.


----------



## DANOAM (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a project '87 250X that I am building an engine for, Its a fun little ride. Got it from a buddy for 600.00 missing 3rd gear. Pulls strong for a 250 and lots of part available (uses most 300EX parts) Most of my buddies ride 400EXs of various years, nearly bulletproof. I understand the early 450R's had frame issues but that has been corrected. One of my buddies races one of the early ones and it is a wicked ride. It's been massaged for more power and has a full Elka suspension and the thing is absolutely sick.


----------



## flashpuppy (Mar 3, 2009)

DANOAM said:


> I understand the early 450R's had frame issues but that has been corrected.



I want to say that there was some engine issue as well.... I can't remember what. Either way, I'm strippin mine down to stuff a cbr600efi in it. Should be a good ride around next fall...


----------



## Banshee (Mar 4, 2009)

I've owned a 250ex, 300ex and a 400ex. The 400ex is night and day in power. The 250ex and 300ex are about the same in power, but the 300 has electic start and reverse. 

My choice if power wasn't an issue is the 300ex. It was a tank that ran and ran with very little maintance. Working the reverse is awkward. 
The bike has good power for the wooks and is a good size. I'm 5'10" btw. 
It does have the manual clutch and is cold nature, but the all were. 

They are great hill climbers also and will be close to the price of a 250ex, but with the electric start and reverse.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Mar 4, 2009)

flashpuppy said:


> I want to say that there was some engine issue as well.... I can't remember what. Either way, I'm strippin mine down to stuff a cbr600efi in it. Should be a good ride around next fall...



is that your dog or monkey thats really funny i thought that it was a small child in a costume but i'm just a stupid:censored:


----------



## clutch25 (Mar 4, 2009)

flashpuppy said:


> I want to say that there was some engine issue as well.... I can't remember what. Either way, I'm strippin mine down to stuff a cbr600efi in it. Should be a good ride around next fall...



The 06's had some crank trouble...along with some select 05's. I had about a billion hours on mine before I did a complete on the motor and frame. I never had problems with the frame cracking but gusseted it anyway.

Pics of my 04 from last year about this time...


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 4, 2009)

Mines a 91 fourtrax 300, Runs as good now as the day it was bought. Can't beat the honda engines.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 4, 2009)

I got a 02 400ex and it's awesome, wish it had reverse but love it anyway.

I say go with a 300EX, Hondas are hard to beat.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 5, 2009)

Banshee said:


> I've owned a 250ex, 300ex and a 400ex. The 400ex is night and day in power. The 250ex and 300ex are about the same in power, but the 300 has electic start and reverse.
> 
> My choice if power wasn't an issue is the 300ex. It was a tank that ran and ran with very little maintance. Working the reverse is awkward.
> The bike has good power for the wooks and is a good size. I'm 5'10" btw.
> ...



I agree w/ the 300ex...I stand 6' 5" and weight 230lb and could run w/ the best of them in the woods...The warrior is a great flat out machine, but in the woods not nearly as nimble...If you can find a good clean 300ex you won't be disappointed...


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 8, 2009)

outdoorlivin247 said:


> I agree w/ the 300ex...I stand 6' 5" and weight 230lb and could run w/ the best of them in the woods...The warrior is a great flat out machine, but in the woods not nearly as nimble...If you can find a good clean 300ex you won't be disappointed...


I appreciate all the replies!


----------

